# Powdered milk.



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

What's the best way to store powdered milk?
Also which type of milk last longer? Full fat or skimmed?

Could I get away with leaving it in its silver packaging, or will that be bad in a few years? 

Cheers fellow preppers.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Some basics you can store in mylar bags. I'm not sure about powdered milk though. I get mine at the link below. All they sell is some basics at a reasonable price. And they sell to the public.

https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/st...839595_10557_3074457345616706237_-1_N_image_0


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I keep ours in the package that it comes in , we just rotate it every year , or in some cases use it up , lol . and get new .


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Ideally I want to get maybe 10kgs of powdered milk, and Mylar pack it for the long term.
I read that full fat has less of a shelf life than skimmed milk.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> Ideally I want to get maybe 10kgs of powdered milk, and Mylar pack it for the long term.
> I read that full fat has less of a shelf life than skimmed milk.


here's a good tutorial on dehydrated dairy - powdered milk in particular - it's a storage problem all to itself .... https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...about/all-about-dehydrated-dairy-introduction


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WE stick to the non fat powered milk in #10 cans. Augason Farms make up the majority of what we have stored. Shelf life is 20 years and the taste is very good. I like to mix it with powdered whey protein for a tasty protein shake.

Food Storage | Country Fresh Nonfat Dry Milk #10 Can | Augason Farms


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

great thread yall.


----------



## tombaxter (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes, good thread. Powered milk is an excellent food source, and invaluable in coffee tea etc. I buy in plastic silver lined bags and rotate every year or less but would love to know the true shelf life of the full cream in a cool environment. As an aside I heard once that putting rice or kidney beans in the freezer for 2 days kills any pest eggs that may be inside the bags. Does anyone have an opinion on that?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tombaxter said:


> Yes, good thread. Powered milk is an excellent food source, and invaluable in coffee tea etc. I buy in plastic silver lined bags and rotate every year or less but would love to know the true shelf life of the full cream in a cool environment. As an aside I heard once that putting rice or kidney beans in the freezer for 2 days kills any pest eggs that may be inside the bags. Does anyone have an opinion on that?


Putting food in the freezer (that won't be damaged by the cold) to kill small bugs is probably a good idea. Just my opinion.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I stored some by putting in quart jars then vacuum sealing. I put coffee filter on top as not to suck powered milk into the vacuum pump.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

tombaxter said:


> Yes, good thread. Powered milk is an excellent food source, and invaluable in coffee tea etc. I buy in plastic silver lined bags and rotate every year or less but would love to know the true shelf life of the full cream in a cool environment. As an aside I heard once that putting rice or kidney beans in the freezer for 2 days kills any pest eggs that may be inside the bags. Does anyone have an opinion on that?


if that was true the entire northern part of the world would be bug free - nature provides freezing survivability for it's insect population ....

crops are harvested and are siloed for months on end in sub-zero temps - larva hatches the very second temps hit the correct level ....

the secondary benefit of storing food in low level 02 containers - they don't hatch ....


----------

